# ich weiss falsches  forum aber dazu gibts ja keins ! frage zu adobe premiere 6.0



## Bleem (12. April 2002)

und zwar ich hab da ein witziges problem...

wenn ich jetzt nene dicx film hab - *.avi

und ich möchte da jetzt ne scene raus schneiden und dann geht aber dei der scene die ich raus gescnitten habe nicht mehr der ton ! was hab ich da falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Transmitter (14. Mai 2002)

dann hast du wahrscheinlich nicht die audiospur neu gecaptured .. sondern nur die videospur 

guck mal nach deinen exporteinstellungen, bzw. ob du unten in der timeline überhaupt eine audiospur hast, wenn nicht würde ich dir für solche kleinigkeiten nandub empfehlen! 

cu


----------

